# New years resolutions?



## Scyther (Dec 28, 2009)

-.-


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuck resolutions. If you need to resolve to do something now, you suck, and should have done it 10 years ago.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 28, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Fuck resolutions. If you need to resolve to do something now, you suck, and should have done it 10 years ago.


i agree with this, even if i come up with resolutions every year. i attempt to make amends to my life year round.

i'm going to try to get a driver's license next year. i'll also pledge to read twenty-five books, something i normally do before the year's half over.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 28, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Fuck resolutions. If you need to resolve to do something now, you suck, and should have done it 10 years ago.


Usually this is true, but when it comes to some things you want to resolve it's possible to decide to do them "later". So yes, should have done them ten years ago but it might have been something that only came up in the past year. But although if is has been ten years, you don't stand a chance at resolving it as there have been ten new years since then. So I agree with you but I think having this tradition, even if you're someone who doesn't even make resolutions, is better than not having it at all.

I don't think I have any resolutions. They annoy me, since the TV gets loads of "10% off nicotine patches!" or "free dieting pamphlets!" ads, and then come that statistically 'most depressing day of the year', that seems to be the only thing people on the radio talk about for the most part.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 28, 2009)

NYRs SUCK! Basically nobody does them, and if you do, by the time you get the whole god-foresaken list finished, it's new years eve AGAIN!


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 28, 2009)

uber charizard said:


> by the time you get the whole god-foresaken list finished, it's new years eve AGAIN!


i don't see how this is a bad thing. i pledged two years ago after some awful stuff i'd inadvertently done to become a better person. it didn't happen overnight; in fact, it took much longer than a year. no matter how long it took, i did become a better person, and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 28, 2009)

O_o Hm. Never thought of that. I just never did the NYRs thing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't think I'll bother this year. I say that because I kind of did last year, if only to resolve to record every cup of tea I drink during 2009 and I can't think of any similarly pointless task for 2010. I'll be quite glad to stop doing that to be honest.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm planning on shaving my hair off and becoming a lesbian.

With shaved hair.


----------



## Max Elixir (Dec 29, 2009)

I sometimes think of things, but I've usually completely forgotten them by the end of January.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to stop slacking and procrastinating on stuff, especially school work. It isn't exactly a New Year's Resolution, however.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 30, 2009)

Eh, no one does these things anyways, but heres mine:

Collect all Godzilla films between the 60's to the 70's and also Godzilla vs Biollante, if I can find it.

Once I do that, I figure my collection will be just about complete. I've seen them all, but some it's been so many years that I have little memory of them.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 30, 2009)

Resolutions? Fuck that!
If I need to make changes in my life I'll do it when I feel like it.


----------



## M&F (Dec 30, 2009)

My resolution is to not make any resolutions.

oh wait

Anyway, Zora basically said what I intended to. Any resolutions I needed to make were made once they came up. No one should need to wait until the last day of the year in order to do something.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 30, 2009)

One thing I need to work on is procrastination. Doesn't waiting till the end of the year just make that worse? Besides, I never follow through with resolutions anyway. New Years is just an excuse to get drunk and stay up all night...and you can do that anytime.

Well, I need a fucking social life. I'll work on that I guess (riiiight...).


----------



## Flora (Dec 30, 2009)

I have two (one serious, one pointless and silly), but they're not so much life improvement as they are things I want to do;

Serious:  Go to a concert.

Silly: Ride on a train and take a picture of my little sis wearing her red coat.  And if the windows are foggy, write 343 on them and see how many high-fives or weird looks I get.

Uh, there's totally a reason for that last one.


----------



## Flora (Dec 30, 2009)

I have two (one serious, one pointless and silly), but they're not so much life improvement as they are things I want to do;

Serious:  Go to a concert.

Silly: Ride on a train and take a picture of my little sis wearing her red coat.  And if the windows are foggy, write 343 on them and see how many high-fives or weird looks I get.

Uh, there's totally a reason for that last one.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 30, 2009)

Eh, I don't make new year's resolutions ever because I never do them. Instead of resolutions, I pretty much make goals for years. Usually it's stuff that might not happen but I try to aim for it, not something specific that I -must- do. For 2010, I already have some goals. For example:


See my sister graduate
Be in the Top 10 in the Sophomore class
Become a Junior (That's already going to happen anyway, but I could fail 10th grade, I guess.)
And last but not least, volunteer at the hospital. :]


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 30, 2009)

Some of you guys really need to untwist your knickers.

Anyway, my resolutions are to:

Read more
Get out more
Learn to cook


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 30, 2009)

lose weight, make some friends

the usual


----------



## nyuu (Dec 30, 2009)

I have plans. It's got nothing to do with it being a new year, though
Most of January, my classes for the day end at around 8am. I am going to exercise like mad and see what it does for me.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 30, 2009)

Getting into the college I want would be nice, but I'd resolved to do that long before the new year.

Maybe work on being more confident?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 30, 2009)

I need to eat better. I have to stop buying crappy food because it's cheap (last month, I had Sainsbury's 19p tomato soup for dinner three nights in a row); I have to cut back on things I don't really need and spend the excess money on food that's actually _good._

And I need to make more of an effort to keep in contact with people. I'm horrible with communications, and I keep letting friendships suffer because I'm so bloody uncontactable most of the time. 

And also, I need to start drawing again. I miss it ):


----------



## Dr Frank (Dec 31, 2009)

Never made on before, so I'll make one this year!

I'll study slightly more.
Ill watch more wrestling.
I should write a story.
I'll finish my poem.
I should improve my electronic marksmanship.
I should make an attempt to recover my heath.
I should maintain my grammar.
Any list I make should not have more or less than eight points.

All done for this year.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 31, 2009)

These are all long-time resolutions, but since I never get an opportunity to state them, here we go:

1. *Do my best to study for the AP French test.*
2. *Go to the second round of at least one debate competition.* See, the last competition I went to, I one a single debate and lost the other five by one point. _One point._ I am quite upset.
3. *Read "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix in Russian.* It hasn't arrived yet, so obviously I'll have to do it in the next year.
4. *Follow world news more often.* I've vaguely started doing this!
5. *Read more.* Self-explanatory. I'm going to read more books. I wish they were fiction, but recently I've been very into history and linguistics so I'm probably going to end up reading a bunch of history books and grammars. It's a start, eh?
6. *End the school year with awesome grades.* Doing well on this so far. 8) I don't need New Year's for this, but w/e.

By the way, *Happy Hogmanay!* It's a Scottish New Year's festival of awesome.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 1, 2010)

A) To eats less sweets
B) To get off my ass and finish thing I start

...

HAHAHA, YEAH RIGHT! I'll fail miserably, as usual.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a to-do list instead of a resolution;

1. Get a job.
2. Read 100 books.
3. Finish my novel.
4. Record a demo.
5. Reach a weight conformable to international medical standards.
6. Attend a CTYI course.
7. Do something cool with that bomb I made.
8. Play someone in a game of chess.
9. Get 100% completion on Assassin's Creed II.
10. Go to four concerts (30S2M, Lady GaGa, Green Day and Seasick Steve being my preferred concerts)


----------



## nyuu (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome to the WORLD OF TOMORROW


----------



## Mango (Jan 4, 2010)

F.M. Knowles said:
			
		

> He who breaks a resolution is a weakling; He who makes one is a fool.


----------

